# What next?



## janieliz (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi,

I thought I would post as today has been a hard day! I cancelled my first IVF cycle today after a truly dismal response to the stim drugs. I was going to convert to IUI but then I didn't agree with the timings the doctor was suggesting. Obviously being single (blimey its a money pit!) I am paying for my treatment and it just didn't make sense to me what he was saying. I don't know what came over me as I probably should have gone with what he recommended, but I did not feel listened to. So, here I am thinking, what next? I didn't even get to egg collection!! So the healthy regime is being relaxed tonight so I can have some wine, I think I am officially known now as a poor responder, so I need a plan b. Any suggestions?!  

x


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Janielz sorry you've had such a crappy day   it's hard to take a disappointment like that! Is it your first cycle? 

Just a couple of q's for you: What is your AMH level? What protocol were you on?

Think you should change clinics asap as you're clearly not happy x


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

So sorry to hear that 
If it helps at all, it only takes one egg to make a baby and in the early days of IVF nobody got stimmed at all, they just took the egg from the natural cycle...
Don't give up hope yet and make sure you have a proper follow up consultation at your clinic.
I take it you're too old to be considered for egg sharing (to save on costs)? Is there any chance you may respond differently in a new cycle?x


----------



## janieliz (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi,
Thanks for the replies.  

Blondie: Yes, this is my first cycle. I was on the short protocol, Antagonist, 300 Gonal F a day which was then upped to 350 due to lack of response. My AMH was 6.99 last February but I only had 3 astral follicles at baseline scan. I only have 1 ovary to, although 1 follicle popped up on my left surprisingly, but all to small.

Broodychick: Yes, I am thinking that maybe natural cycle IVF might be better for me after this response! Yes, I am too old for egg sharing as I am 36. I think I am going to have to look at going abroad due to the expense.

I am thinking about going to Serum as I have heard lots of good things about them. Has anyone else got any recommendations at all? I liked the staff at my clinic but I feel I need somewhere who has a bit more experience with poor responders. I also cancelled the insemination because they would not inseminate me 36 hours after I took my pregnyl shot, they wanted to do it 24hours after, I felt I had done enough research to know that this is the optimum time for DIUI and just did not feel comfortable with it. I know it can be done sooner but I did not want that so felt that I should quit while I was ahead and change clinic.

Jane x


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Janieliz

If I were you I would also look at Create in Wimbledon as they seem to be the leading clinic in this country for natural IVF.  There are a couple of single ladies who have had success with them too.  

Good luck
GIA Too xx


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Janieliz

Tried to send you a PM last week but your inbox is full.  

GIA Toox


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

I would suggest Serum as Penny does look at natural IVF and low stimm too.

Good luck.

x


----------

